# Information regarding Visa Subclass 189 for Mechanical Engineers.



## yousuf.aqeel (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi,

I am seeking advice on Subclass 189 (Skilled Independent Visa) and I have assessed my skills as a Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO 233512).

Could anyone please advise me how much points did they have to be able to receive an invitation for their EOIs and after how long have they waited for their invitation to arrive since they lodged their EOI please.

Any help from anyone would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

yousuf.aqeel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am seeking advice on Subclass 189 (Skilled Independent Visa) and I have assessed my skills as a Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO 233512).
> 
> ...


you need to have 60 points to be eligible to submit your EOI. 

With 60 points, you will be able to get invite in 2 to 3 rounds at max, as u belong to Mechanical Engg occupation. Some occupations have to wait longer.


----------



## yousuf.aqeel (Jan 11, 2013)

RazaF said:


> you need to have 60 points to be eligible to submit your EOI.
> 
> With 60 points, you will be able to get invite in 2 to 3 rounds at max, as u belong to Mechanical Engg occupation. Some occupations have to wait longer.


Hi RazaF,

Thanks for the reply. How long do other occupations have to wait? Also, is there any information on the immi website that tells what points are they sending invitation for every occupation?


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

yousuf.aqeel said:


> Hi RazaF,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. How long do other occupations have to wait? Also, is there any information on the immi website that tells what points are they sending invitation for every occupation?


You can find info at REPORTS TAB on the following link

https://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/


----------



## yousuf.aqeel (Jan 11, 2013)

RazaF said:


> You can find info at REPORTS TAB on the following link
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/



Where does it say on this link, the points on which Mechanical Engineers are being invited at?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

There are six occupation groups that need more than 60 points to get an invitation at this point. Luckily for you mechanical Engineers do not come under those groups.

So all other occupations including mechanical Engineers at this point are in a common pool and they only require 60 points to get an invitaion. Disregard of the occupation these EOIs will receive invitations depending on their visa date of effect (Date of last edit in EOI that resulted in a point change).


----------



## owais83 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Help with 189 visa*

I think we are in a same boat as Mr.Yousef , I am going to apply tomorrow for 189 , as i just recieved my new IELTS score after a third attempt today.I am a Mechanical Engineer, and my option are either 189 or 190 to Victoria my ielts score is 

7.0/7.5/7.5/8.0

I am currently scoring 65 points 

my question is , what are my chances of getting an invitation , as its almost the end of the fiscal year.

Shud i go for both , 190 and 189 or just 189?


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

owais83 said:


> I think we are in a same boat as Mr.Yousef , I am going to apply tomorrow for 189 , as i just recieved my new IELTS score after a third attempt today.I am a Mechanical Engineer, and my option are either 189 or 190 to Victoria my ielts score is
> 
> 7.0/7.5/7.5/8.0
> 
> ...


Try 189, you will get invite within a month at max. Mechanical Engineering catagory is not that much populated and you score of 65 is very good to get invite earlier.


----------



## owais83 (Apr 8, 2014)

RazaF said:


> Try 189, you will get invite within a month at max. Mechanical Engineering catagory is not that much populated and you score of 65 is very good to get invite earlier.


Ahan, but does it matters if i tick both , subclass 189 and 190 for Victoria on EOI , my question is will the 190 for Victoria would have any impact on the 189 , as I don't want to risk it , and if there isn't risk involved, y not go for both ?


----------



## suraj.mahale (Apr 10, 2015)

*189 Invitation*

I had lodged my EOI (189 visa) on 27th March 2015 in the field of Mechanical Engineering- 233512 and eagerly awaiting for the invitation. 

1. Can anyone suggest me, how long it would take to have it?
2. Once I get EOI, how long it would take it get the residency?


----------



## rakeshcet (Apr 21, 2015)

suraj.mahale said:


> I had lodged my EOI (189 visa) on 27th March 2015 in the field of Mechanical Engineering- 233512 and eagerly awaiting for the invitation.
> 
> 1. Can anyone suggest me, how long it would take to have it?
> 2. Once I get EOI, how long it would take it get the residency?


Hai,
Did you get invitation??


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey people, I have submitted EOI for 189 Subclass on 14th Aug'15. It is for 233513(production or plant engineering). I am basically mechanical engineer working as Industrial/Production Engineer and hence got my assessment positive as 233513. I did not receive invitation on 7th Sept'15 round. I have 60 points over all. Does any one have similar profile(say mechanical engineering)? Can I expect to receive invitation in next round on 5th Oct'15?
Awaiting reply guys...


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey people, I have submitted EOI for 189 Subclass on 14th Aug'15. It is for 233513(production or plant engineering). I am basically mechanical engineer working as Industrial/Production Engineer and hence got my assessment positive as 233513. I did not receive invitation on 7th Sept'15 round. I have 60 points over all. Does any one have similar profile(say mechanical engineering)? Can I expect to receive invitation in next round on 5th Oct'15?
Awaiting reply guys...


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

RazaF said:


> you need to have 60 points to be eligible to submit your EOI.
> 
> With 60 points, you will be able to get invite in 2 to 3 rounds at max, as u belong to Mechanical Engg occupation. Some occupations have to wait longer.


Hey people, I have submitted EOI for 189 Subclass on 14th Aug'15. It is for 233513(production or plant engineering). I am basically mechanical engineer working as Industrial/Production Engineer and hence got my assessment positive as 233513. I did not receive invitation on 7th Sept'15 round. I have 60 points over all. Does any one have similar profile(say mechanical engineering)? Can I expect to receive invitation in next round on 5th Oct'15?
Awaiting reply guys...


----------



## prasad2529 (Jul 11, 2015)

suraj.mahale said:


> I had lodged my EOI (189 visa) on 27th March 2015 in the field of Mechanical Engineering- 233512 and eagerly awaiting for the invitation.
> 
> 1. Can anyone suggest me, how long it would take to have it?
> 2. Once I get EOI, how long it would take it get the residency?




Are you sure that you submitted your EOI on 27th March 2015. Check properly because with 60 points i received my invite today. Find the timeline in my signature.


----------



## Winod (May 8, 2016)

*Mechanical Engineer with 60 points*

Hi all,

Just curious to know, what are the chances of Mechanical engineer with 60 points getting Invitation to apply??

thanks in advance


----------



## tycoon (Jun 10, 2016)

i All,

I'm totally a newbie here. I am very thankful if anyone can answer the below queries as I just kick-start my journey to OZ PR. Most of my questions will be mainly on Skill Assessment.

Brief background on my Edu and some queries.
Had a diploma in Electronics from Temasek Polytechnics , Singapore. Had graduated from 4years B.eng (Mech) degree from Nanyang Technological University Singapore.

(1) Am I eligible to apply under Washington Accord? If so, CDR will not be required then which documents required by Engineer Australia? (passport bio-data, education transcripts and certs and anything write-ups?)

(2) I just started working and only have 3 years experience as planning engineer. Is it correct for me to apply under ANZSCO 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) because it matches with my degree?

(3) If so, which grade should I apply? (Professional Engineer or other below grade)?

(4) Noted that IELTS is required. Will submit after received test result.

(5) All documents need to be certified true copies? Does EA require hardcopies? Or is it just uploading the scanned certified colour copies online?

(6) Would it be okay if I only go for standard assessment (only degree assessment) without assessing experience?
Do I need to do fast track if am not in urgency?


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

owais83 said:


> I think we are in a same boat as Mr.Yousef , I am going to apply tomorrow for 189 , as i just recieved my new IELTS score after a third attempt today.I am a Mechanical Engineer, and my option are either 189 or 190 to Victoria my ielts score is
> 
> 7.0/7.5/7.5/8.0
> 
> ...


I once, in error, gave myself extra 5 points (Australia study requirement) to get a total of 60 points, to my surprise I was given an invitation. Yours is even better. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pramin (Dec 31, 2016)

*189 Mechanical*



RazaF said:


> Try 189, you will get invite within a month at max. Mechanical Engineering catagory is not that much populated and you score of 65 is very good to get invite earlier.


I have applied for 189 as Mechanical Engineer in Sep 2015; still awaiting visa because of prolonged verification process.


----------



## pramin (Dec 31, 2016)

suraj.mahale said:


> I had lodged my EOI (189 visa) on 27th March 2015 in the field of Mechanical Engineering- 233512 and eagerly awaiting for the invitation.
> 
> 1. Can anyone suggest me, how long it would take to have it?
> 2. Once I get EOI, how long it would take it get the residency?


**don't wait for peoples advice. hire good consultant and start process immediately.


----------



## pramin (Dec 31, 2016)

are you still waiting for invitation?


----------

